# No reply to emails. Grrrrrr!!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just received this email.

Reassuring isn't it!! :evil: :evil: I wonder how often this happens - and does it explain why so many firms don't reply to emails. :evil:

It appears this might be the first time they have checked their messages since 30th December. :roll: :roll: :roll:

Your message

To: ferrysavers
Cc: 
Subject: Ferry booking
Sent: Sun, 30 Dec 2007 15:58:10 -0000

was deleted without being read on Mon, 10 Mar 2008 17:19:40 -0000


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> so many firms don't reply to emails


What makes you think anyone will reply to this thread?



Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> What makes you think anyone will reply to this thread?
> 
> Dougie.


You have a point there Dougie. Nobody with any sense will bother I expect!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I am not even going to bother reading it much less reply :lol:  :wink:


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

If you do not get this message please let know !


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

dawnraider said:


> If you do not get this message please let know !


What message??

*Carol* - Don't blame you for not reading it. I wouldn't read this either if I were you.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Oh all right I won't read it either :wink:


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Thats just typical nobody bothers to answer ignored again and again, never mind


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

dawnraider said:


> Thats just typical nobody bothers to answer ignored again and again, never mind


No more than I expected 'Raider.

Dougie has sent a bulk PM and offered invitations to his house sale party for anyone who doesn't read it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

That sounds good to me, its like the new DVD recorder I have just bought, I hate television, so this records all the programs I hate, and then plays them back when I am out. I am so so pleased that I have now missed these programs I hate at least twice, once their repeated it becomes 4 times, I can also record from BBC I player so thats 8 times I can easily miss the programs I hate.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Thats progress for you :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Dougie has sent a bulk PM and offered invitations to his house sale party for anyone who doesn't read it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Dougie has sent a bulk PM and offered invitations to his house sale party for anyone who doesn't read it


Shan't come if it's going to that boring Dougie!! 8O


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hasn't he got long fingers


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Shan't come if it's going to that boring Dougie!! 8O


Not invited anyway.

So there.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I was just going to read this, but then had a memory loss. 8O Back to the Janet and John books for me 8O :roll: :roll: 


Steve


----------

